# Is cooked quinoa good for rats?



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Is cooked quinoa good for rats? I gave my girl, Blue, a bite of it and now she wants more. I know it's good for humans and you can use it in place of rice, so I'd think it would be good for rats too. 

So, is it??


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I bet it's really healthy! I know it's supposed to be healthier for humans than rice and other grains, so I'm sure it's good for rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Jenzie said:


> I bet it's really healthy! I know it's supposed to be healthier for humans than rice and other grains, so I'm sure it's good for rats.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


AWESOME!!!

Thanks, 

I'm going to give each of them a tablespoon full. I love when I can share my favorite foods with my ratties.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

My rats get quinoa all of the time.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

trematode said:


> My rats get quinoa all of the time.


COOL!! 

How much do you give them? I only gave mine a tablespoon each. They wanted more, but I figure I can give them more tomorrow.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It's perfectly fine. All things in moderation, though! A tablespoon once a week as a treat is sufficient.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> It's perfectly fine. All things in moderation, though! A tablespoon once a week as a treat is sufficient.


Thanks, 

I think they can handle once a week.


----------

